# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  bienale e tiranes 3

## daydreamer

Demokraci në tabu molisëse


A. Mile

Demokracitë vijnë nesër në episodin e tretë të Biennales së Tiranës. Eshtë kuratorja sllovene Zdenka Badovinac, e cila në këtë edicion tabush ka vendosur të trajtojë atë çka zakonisht shihet si karakteristikë e tjetrit, që duhet të ndryshojë, ose modernizohet. Episodi fokusohet mbi ekonomitë paralele dhe mbi urbanizimin dhe arkitekturën paralele, të cilat shihen si tabu në protokollet e standartizuara të botës pasmoderne. Në vendet që kanë dalë prej diktaturave komuniste dhe që ende duan kohë të hyjnë në familjen e madhe kapitaliste globaliste, sisteme të ndryshme jo formale shpesh shihen si diçka e egër primitive, si një sëmundje shoqërore. Ngjyrat e Tiranës, të cilat reflektohen në fasadat e pallateve, janë marrë si shembull për mënyrën se si politika zyrtare e qytetit përvetëson krijimtarinë që lëvrohet jashtë sistemeve të standartizuara duke e ndërthurur atë me parimet e urbanizimit modern. Në episodin e tretë të Tabuve molisëse marrin pjesë me punët e tyre artistë nga Sllovenia, Kroacia, Shqipëria, Holanda, Norvegjia, Italia, Amerika e Rusia, si Tadej Pogacar, Armando Lulaj, Joon Conijn, Oda Projesi, Hans Haacke, etj. 




30/09/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture




Dergo kete lajm me email  
 Jepni mendimin tuaj ketu  
 Pamje e lajmit per printim

----------


## daydreamer

"Tabu Molisese", korniza e Bienales se Tiranes  

E Premte, 03 Qershor 2005 

 Bienalja e 3-te e Tiranes, nen titullin "Tabu Molisese" do te rravgoje tabute e shoqerise sone bashkekohore. Cilat jane ato, c'fare nenkuptojne, si marrin forme, ku i gjejme ne mjedisin shqiptar dhe si trajtohen ne veprat e artisteve te sotem. Te gjitha keto do te shperfaqen ne 5 mjedise te ndryshme te kryqytetit ne muajin shtator. Nga ana tjeter, Bienalja do te perqendrohet vecanerisht ne procesin e saj te realizimit dhe jo vetem thjesht ekspozitat e artit qe jane frut i ketij procesi. "Ne e konsiderojme menyren tashme standarte te organizimit te ekspozitave si nje forme problematike dhe statike, qe nuk e ndihmon komunikimin mes artisteve, territorit dhe publikut. Prandaj kemi vendosur qe struktura e Bienales se Tiranes 3 te ndertohet ne sens te kundert, me 5 ekspozita/episode, me nje kohezgjatje prej 60 ditesh, te cilat do te hapen me nje distance prej 10 ditesh nga njera-tjetra, duke mundesuar rritjen e ekspozites nga njera hapje ne tjetren", ka theksuar ne komunikaten per shtypo, kuratori i Bienales, Edi Muka. 

Bienalja e Tiranes eshte nje produksion arti bashkekohor dhe seri ngjarjesh e cila po hyn ne fazen e saj te pjekurise, pas dy edicioneve te cilat i dhane jete dhe hapen rrugen e njohjes se saj ne skenen nderkombetare. Qe nga ky edicion, Instituti i Bienales se Tiranes ka nje perqasje te re strategjike fale partneritetit me goodeill (Bolonje, Itali). goodeill eshte nje studio konusultimi strategjish e specializuar ne gjetjen e fondeve ne fushen e kultures si dhe ne komunikim. Fale ketij bashkepunimi do te zhvillohen strategji inovative mbeshtetjeje dhe te gjetjes se fondeve te ngritura me qellimin e vleresimit te Biennales si nje projekt social, pervecse kulturor, te lidhur me objektiva akoma me te gjera te vleresimit e te ricilesimit te territorit. Ne kete sens, politikat e afrimit dhe te mbeshtetjes ndaj Bienales nenkuptohen si te lidhura ngushte me pozicionimin dhe me perhapjen e identitetit kulturor shqiptar neper bote. 

5 Episodet e Bienales 

Episodi 1 - "Tundime" - 10 Shtator 2005 

Episodi 2 - "Humbesit" - 20 Shtator 2005 

Episodi 3 - "Demokracite" - 30 Shtator 2005 

Episodi 4 - "Bitter/Sweet" - 08 Tetor 2005 

Episodi 5 - "Sinergjia e Nostalgjise " - 28 Tetor 2005

----------


## swat

hey o popull 
ca pashe une re nje italjan kishte bo i urre qe virtualisht llidh shqiperine me italine 
" ura e otrantos " ide  e bukur por ce do fizikisht e pamundur te realizohet 
nejse qofshi mire bye

----------

